# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Stoppen met Anti-Depressiva

## anjavanoverveld

ik heb drie jaar clomipramine geslikt een medicijn tegen deprasief ben er nu mee gestopt wel afgebouwd maar de het is nu op dit moment heel erg heeft iemand hier ervaring mee en kan vertellen of dit nu overgaat :Mad:

----------


## anjavanoverveld

Hallo Ik Wil Eens Vragen Hoe Het Bij Andere Mensen Is Om Met Antiedeppreasiefmedicijnen Te Stoppen Is Verlopen En Vooral Kort Naar Het Stoppen

----------


## Aart

Ik heb een kennis en zij is nu helemaal van de antidepresieva af.
Je kunt me een mail sturen dan kan ik die doormailen naar haar, zij zal dan wel een reactie geven.
[email protected]

Tot mails,
Aart

----------


## intro

Hallo!

Ik ben sinds vorige week begonnen met het stoppen van het innemen van antidepressiva. Ik vond het best eng om te stoppen na anderhalf jaar slikken, maar 't gaat al een tijd goed met me dus ik durfde het ook wel aan. 
Tot nu toe gaat het heel goed eigenlijk. Wel een paar keer een dipje gehad, maar dat hoeft niet perse daaraan te liggen. Verder heb ik wat last van beverigheid, maar dat had ik daarvoor ook. 

Succes ermee!

Inge

----------


## anjavanoverveld

he hallo vind het heel fijn dat je reachter ben na drie jaar gestopt met nieuw jaar heb wel een lange dip gehad maar hoop dat het overgaat
meschien een korte uit leg ik heb een kindje met down gehad dus was mijn reden dat ik depracief was maar goed ik wil zelf van de medicijnen af maar nu best moeilijk veel huilen maar goed we proberen het beste van temaken groetjes anja

----------


## Bullterrier

Ik heb enige tijd Serlain genomen en trazolan, omdat ik even in een dipje zat, natuurlijk op aanraden van mijn huisarts, toen ik beter voelde ben ik gestopt zonder af te bouwen en eerlijk gezegd heb ik hier geen hinder bij gehad. Ook tot nu toe ben ik niet hervallen geweest in en tweede dip en ik spreek nu over een periode van ongeveer 2 jaar geleden.

----------


## anjavanoverveld

ja leuk dat zo ging bij jou ben nu ook een paar maanden verder maar gaat ook redelijk

----------


## Gre

Lieve Anja, het is goed dat je informatie verzameld en advies vraagt. Zo kun je de het afbouwen beter inschatten. Maar vergeet niet dat jou geest en lichaam uniek is en de dingen die anderen meemaken heel anders bij jou kunnen gaan. Net als die enge verhalen over de tandartsen als je nog een behandeling moet ondergaan.
Een mens wil nou eenmaal graag alles van te voren weten, vooral als het om ''enge'' onbekende dingen gaat. Het uitstellen, zoeken naar zekere antwoorden en bang zijn voor het onbekende ''ingebouwd'' om onze overlevingskansen te verhogen. Is nog een restje wat in ons zit uit de prehistorie.Als iets onzeker is hebben we een naar gevoel en proberen met man en macht zekerheid te vinden. En dat is nu net het nare in dit leven, vrijwel niets is zeker en er veel ''blind'' vertrouwen nodig om te accepteren dat het gaat zoals het 
gaan moet. Vaak snapen we er niets van of zijn we het er niet mee eens zoals de dingen gebeuren.Als je midden in de problemen zit of er vlak voor staat valt het niet mee. Zelf ben ik nu 3 dagen aan het afbouwen van Seroxat 20 mg naar 10 mg en voel nog niets. Hoewel de meeste reacties van andere mensen op Seroxat heel negatief is en heftig. Maar ik ben er ook nog niet. Veel sterkte en vertrouwen in vooral jezelf!! Laat nog een horen/lezen hoe het gaat. Groeten Gre.

----------


## Wendy

Hoe is het nu met je? Ik ben benieuwd of je nog last hebt van het stoppen met de medicijnen. Ben je zelf gaan afbouwen of deed je het onder toezicht van een arts? Welke verschijnselen kreeg je?

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## 271062

heb zelf jaren antidepressiva geslikt maar had voor de meest stoffen een intolerantie dus voelde mij gedurende maanden kweenie hoe slecht. heb nu beter medicijn maar wil er definitief vanaf omdat het al bij al toch niet goed is voor de gezondheid. heb gehoord van een natuurlijk (homeopathisch) alternatief : bachbloesemtherapie. heb hier al goed reacties op gekregen dus ga dit zelf zeker en vast eens uitproberen. hou je op de hoogte.

hopelijk heb je hier iets aan.
groetjes,
tijgertje.

----------

